# "Weedy find"  - Rated 18+



## bne74honda (Feb 9, 2005)

Uh...Hello All....

 Being of a generation that embraced certain 'illicit' substances, I still have certain beliefs and attitudes when it comes to alcohol being legal and grass not.[8|]  The issues speak for themselves and need not be discussed here.  

 I was finally armed with a flash light today when I ventured out to an abondoned farmstead that I've been eyeing for some time. The place has been used for sometime as a party spot for teens as could be seen from the absolute destruction [:'(] of everything inside. But I headed to the cellar anyhow. 

 I went through the whole place and found nothing but junk except for an old stove top iron. Nice piece in pretty good shape. [] As I was heading out, I wandered around the summer kitchen/mudroom and noticed a couple of boxes in a corner. Gotta check 'cause ya never know....what the hell?!?? 

 Son of a .... Turned out to be about 5 lbs of weed. [&:] It had been harvested and tossed in these boxes. Wellllll.....waste not want not, says I! [] Long and short of it...after sifting through it all and cleaning what was ok at home.....1 lb 10 oz of quite pleasant homegrown.[]

 B


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow, that was an interesting find! A very valuable one too I must say! Because I am always out in the woods walking around looking for dumps and foundations I have come across forgotten â€œplantsâ€ that people have left behind and all thatâ€™s lift is a five gallon bucket with holes in the bottom in a clearing out in the woods. Another a digger I know is a user and some how always finds live ones out in the woods in the summer time and he has told me storyâ€™s of how he has come out with 10+ garbage bags full one time and was followed all the way home by a cop. He stuffed they behind his seat and said he was getting high of the fumes he had so much. Well, I said my two cents but just want to clarify that I donâ€™t mess around with that stuff. Never was a pothead and never will be!

 ~~Tom


----------



## IRISH (Feb 10, 2005)

Not a bad find if you like the stuff,  I think it stinks [:'(] .  We come across it growing up in the hills sometimes,  I never go near it apart from the fact I don't like it, it would be a good way to get killed if the grower finds you messing with them.


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Bottleman & Irish,

 I agree with both of you re: keeping away from growers' property, but this stuff had obviously been abandoned for some time. As to being a 'pothead', [&:]I never thought of myself that way....just one who enjoys the mellow relaxation afforded by a nice slow toke now and again. [8D]

 Whatever your opinions or preferences, this just goes to show how any scouting trip and yield surprises. Hey, it could have been boxed cash instead! []

 B


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 10, 2005)

Irish, so true regarding stirring up the cultivators!  Several years ago there were several stories of tourists stumbling upon 'factory sites' and meeting their demise.  There's been a 'crop' of urban legends since, but sadly, some innocents were indeed murdered in Hawaii, Mexico and Jamaica.[]  Tried it in the 60's, raised hell with my lungs so I didn't continue.  I don't think I would be back-packing it out of the woods if I found it!!!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 10, 2005)

Norm ,
  I agree !  I would slip out very quietly and leave the stash . I don't know how it is in you alls neck of the woods....but here they get quite upset to say the least if someone is caught stealing there livelyhood . These hills used to be filled with Moonshiners and a lot have moved on to grow Tennessee's No. 1 cash crop now. 
  Be careful B if you return to that spot in the future.  
   Brian


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 10, 2005)

Brian,

 There seems to be some confusion as to where this place is located. It's far from in the bush. It's right at the intersection of a secondary and major highway! There is no forest around at all. It's all open farm field and very heavily driven. I think the folks who left this stuff were renting the house, growing in the yard or basment and got caught. Maybe.

 All I know is the house has been vacant for 4 years but is quite old. I will be going back once I locate the owner and ask permission to probe the yard for a privy or dump. After all, I do want bottles! []

 Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 10, 2005)

Brian , 
 Oh ok , My mistake !  
 Was it hand leaves or was it the good stuff too ? If it was an indoor operation....and it was just hand leaves... it may just be the left overs after trimmin the bud !!! Reckon ? 
  Brian


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 10, 2005)

Brian,

 Yep...that's what they done....trimmed the tops and left the leaves. [] But for homegrown it's pretty good. Hell, I used to grow my own the same way, wayyyy back when. Don't forget, 1 1/2 lbs for free....bud or no bud, it's a good deal! []

 Brian


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 10, 2005)

Here in the panhandle of Texas we have to be very careful approaching old, abandoned, farmhouses. Not for the hooch, but numerous meth labs have been found in these abandoned establishments. Our large agricultural community makes stealing Anhydrous Ammonia as easy as 1-2-3.  Crash one of these guys parties and you will likely never dig another bottle. Someone may however be digging up you![]  Happy Diggin, (so to speak)  Kelley


----------



## pkokich (Feb 11, 2005)

good stuff bne74[]. A fews years back[8|]any stuff we  found [] like that (tips,cabbage etc) we would boil and simmer  up with milk,strain add acouple liters of icecream , to cool it down and flavour it[:'(] consume potion ....BANG 1hr later[X(][][][8|][][&o] not any more though[]


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 13, 2005)

once we were behind this 1860`s house and the woods and brush were like vietnam thick you almost had to crawl on your hands and knees in most spots to move around well we didnt find a dump but we found a underground greenhouse dug in the ground about 5 feet deep and 6 feet long covered in plastic man we were like a couple weeks late cause all was there was trimmings and lower stuff well we never found a dump... but i thought it was cool to find .... sneaky but good setup for the personal usage i guess......


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 13, 2005)

We find these spots all the time around here, not many hardcore users/growers in these parts so pretty safe to turn some of my old Dead Head buddies loose on the sites..[]
 I haven't partaken in quite a few years, but I had a lot of fun in college... I believe the correct response is " Uhhh.  Uhhh. I didn't exhale..?"  Ok Mr Clinton whatever you say..[]  A pound and a half would last me like forever now though...
 BOB


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 15, 2005)

remember reefer was grown by mostly everyone way back,
 Farmers during WW1 and 2  were required to grow it/hemp.....

  where I am they find a hughe patch everyyear,....but also where I am was the Broom industrys start and guess what they used for broom husk?.....Hemp!,also corn husks...


 The US consititution is written on hemp,
 The Bill of right is also.
 The First US flag and LIberty flag was made from it,
 The rope on the titanic was made from it,and if you look for the pics in National Geo of the titanic the hemp ropes are still intact!'
 Henery Ford built a car outta hemp fiber also....



  ME I WOULD LOVE TO RUN ITNTO A PATCH,BUT LET THEM GO "PINCH OPNLY ABIT",...lol....good post!


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 15, 2005)

I would listen to gunsmoke47's reply,these people do not screw around!


  here in NY theres a county thats hughe in that industry,and since i do metal detect i dont near that county......horrible horrible drug that is........worse than smack!
  its good that you posted that GunSmoke,cause some of the old timers dont know about those labs!,,,,,,[]


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 15, 2005)

Maine digger,...
  take it from a generation thats 2 after yours.......


 the smoke today is nuts!@.....no seeds,no stems,........it would blow away anything from that peroid your talking about,also its good fro my asthma belive it or not!......but some strains of it cause panic attacks,depression,and such...

  Horticulture of that plant has reinvented regular crop growing,an example is - the use of Metal Halides or High pressure sodium bulbs for growing,...less power costs per month,also 1 - 400 watt bulb will produce 54,000 lumans,than a flouresants - 450- 1500 lumans,....
  Also hydroponics came about for commerical growing of certin plants......hydro isint better its a faster ya of growing your product......so yous that smokie the tokie,dont be fooled by a fanct title of hydro...............go organic!,and no im not a hippie...



  had to edit this----


 toooo goood of a post,...............!!!!!!!! i love it.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 26, 2005)

Go for it .... lobey !  ;o)


----------



## Aerated (Apr 8, 2005)

No these people dont screw around!
 Quite often I have come across good size plots exploring on the "wild West Coast".
 Ill relate to you a story told to me by a fellow collector-
 "I was just coming out of a dense patch of Forest only armed with a shovel & prodder. Id seen a MASSIVE plantation of Cannabis plants (600-1000) and thought id better vacate the area pretty quickly. So Im going about my way Quietly when from nowhere i hear "HEY YOU!!!!".
 Being the only person within radius of civilization for about 50 miles, I naivley answer "yes".
 "WHAT ARE YOU DOING OUT HERE!!!" the invisible voice roared.
 "Umm just looking for old bottles" replied the collector.
 "WHAT" came the reply. "old bottles" said the collector."OLD BOTTLES!, WHAT DO YOU MEAN!!"
 screamed the hidden voice.
 "This area was an old mining camp in the 1880's, the people that lived here, im looking for traces of there settlements" exclaimed our collector friend.
 After about 30 seconds the assailant realised that there was no threat.
 He then revealed himself to be a FULLY ARMED, CAMOULFAGED GROWER OF POTENTIALLY HOMICIDAL TENDANCIES.He was armed with an AK47 and 3 mags.
 When he confronted my friend he said "did you see anything?".
 To which my friend said "No, nothing at all. Im only looking for old bottles, I havent seen anything out of the ordinary".
 Rambo then responded with "thats good,you best be on your way then".
 Well the the collector then said "yes".
 And he RAN back to his Wagon as fast as he could run!.

 I swear on the Holy Bible that this story is true.

 Shame too, it was a Lucrative Area to get bottles.


----------



## grimdigger1 (Apr 8, 2005)

These druggy scum should be shot on sight.the pedalars of this filth have destroyed enough lives over the years,,
 Over 50 % of house breaking , muggings and other theft in the Uk is fuelled by smack heads,and other druggies..
 top the lot of them,a bit less scum on the planet is no great loss !!


----------



## Rockfish (Apr 8, 2005)

BNE, Thanks for the story. It has created quite a debate here.
 I think you are happy! As a teen in a populated city, this type of hunting is the reason I started going out into the woods, never found any! So, Thanks to the growers for making me look!
 From the posts, you would think every lost soul is out there growing!

  *****If they would only stand up and be counted, maybe we could get it decriminalized and there would be no more threats!******** NORML, look it up.

 Somebody here...needs a chill pill! Can't we all just get along?
 Back to bottles...
 If there is anyone in Arizona...Go to San Fransisco Peaks before the NEW ski slops are developed there! Good Luck.


----------



## grimdigger1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Why would anybody want this filth decriminalised ??
 anybody caught smoking ,dealing or growing this filth should be knelt down ,& a bullet in the back of the head,,no more druggie scum problem..


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi grimdigger1. You can have your own opinion and I support that but I think you are getting the pot smoking teens and drug dealers mixed up with the people who smoke it as a casual thing. Not all â€œsmokersâ€ are up to no good and fugitives of the law. I think you are just anger with the gangsters in the city who are looking for trouble and to get money off of it. There some who just smoke it as they would cigarettes to get a good buzz or to relax and wouldnâ€™t harm anyone. I donâ€™t do that stuff but thatâ€™s just my opinion. 

 ~~Tom


> grimdigger1


----------

